# Animal Websites



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

Personally I love these

My Site-#1

My Site -#2

And then there are ones that aren't mine, lol

Dogster- (My dogster)

Cute Overload



Anymore faves??


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 18, 2006)

My dog, Katie, is on dogster as are a bunch of her friends...http://www.dogster.com/?29343


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a site. ISAAC'S HAVEN.

Named after my dog Isaac


----------



## pamnock (Jul 18, 2006)

This is my rabbitry site:

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/

I've also done sites for a couple regional rabbit clubs:

Mid-Atlantic Dwarf Hotot Club

http://www.geocities.com/madhc1/

Ohio Holland Lop Rabbit Fanciers

http://www.geocities.com/ohlrf/





Pam


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome sites <33


----------



## mskoala (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?j=t&i=213194



Sammy's dogster page


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my website:

http://scfarms86.tripod.com

Ellie


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

*Bramble Briar86 wrote: *


> Here is my website:
> 
> http://scfarms86.tripod.com
> 
> Ellie


I love your website! Also check this oneout.


----------



## aeposten (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure if this counts, but I'm a HUGE fan of Animal Planet's website dedicated to Tai Shan, The National Zoo's baby pandy. I could watch him on the webcam ALL day (and on occasion I do ehehehe).

http://animal.discovery.com/cams/pandavidr.html


-Amy


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes! you can see more of tai shan on this site


----------



## aeposten (Jul 19, 2006)

I LOVE panda fix!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, as a matter of a fact I do tooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IT ROCKS!!



and also my second fave of them all is Cute Paradiseand Cute Overload!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 19, 2006)

This is my site, including a bunny blog. I'm thinking on adding on some more but we'll see.

http://www.freewebs.com/mybabybunnies/


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> This is my site, including a bunny blog. I'm thinking on adding on some more but we'll see.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/mybabybunnies/


Yea, it's cute <33 I have a bunny named Mocha too! How come we can't comment on the blog?? <3 So cute!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 19, 2006)

I set it so no one can comment, I don't want to have to screen any comments from people who stumble on my website and have nothing better to do than to say rude things. I don't mean anyone here, but there are a ton of people who spam things like that.


----------



## Galfvensj??s Rabbits (Jul 19, 2006)

O know a good English rabbit forum:

http://goldenbunnies.co.uk/index.php?act=idx

:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

I see you joined <33 its pretty nice. The have a website too <33 check it out


----------



## flemishr2cool (Jul 19, 2006)

My Rabbitry and Flemish Giant website...its a work in progress right now...

http://highlandviewrabbitry.tripod.com/

Julia


----------



## Bunni (Jul 19, 2006)

*flemishr2cool wrote: *


> My Rabbitry and Flemish Giant website...its a work in progress right now...
> 
> http://highlandviewrabbitry.tripod.com/
> 
> Julia


You have beautiful rabbits! Just beautiful! *claps*


----------



## SugarGlider (Jul 20, 2006)

My website is www.tnrgliders.com


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

*SugarGlider wrote: *


> My website is http://www.tnrgliders.com


That's a great website, very professional.


----------



## SugarGlider (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

*SugarGlider wrote: *


> Thank you


No problem. <33


----------



## Bunni (Jul 22, 2006)

Any more site?? Cuz they are all so awesome!


----------



## aeposten (Jul 22, 2006)

here is a link to a RIDICULOUSLY cute rabbit themed video that I found on NewGrounds (Of all places for a cute bunny cartoon!):
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/161181

And for those concerned, it doesn't contain any of the usual violence/crudeness that newgrounds is known for.

-Amy


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 23, 2006)

http://3catsmom.proboards80.com/index.cgi

This is a link to our Cat Forum!



http://www.freewebs.com/kipperscorner

Link to Kippers Corner Website


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.animalfun.co.uk

A very old website i made when i was 9 (all by myself aswell) so you can understand some of the silly content.

I still have it but i want to give it to someone because it gets so many hits but i don't want to close it down. The problem is that its name "Animal Fun" could be taken the wrong way so i don't want to give it to someone who is going to turn it into a porn site because it's listed on so many child-friendly sites. 

Actually, come to think of it, does anyone want to take it over from me here? Domain name expires April next year but will only cost £10 for the next 2 years. Doesn't come with any webspace but maybe some of you rescuers could use it to your advantage because it gets a few hundred hits s day. I'd like it to remain an animal information site mainly and remain the same name but anything else you'd like to add to it would be fine.

Contact me.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow you did a great job at the age of 9 doing a website like that. You should add more to it for all kids. There are not enough kid family friendly sites anymore.


----------



## Bunni (Jul 25, 2006)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> http://www.animalfun.co.uk
> 
> A very old website i made when i was 9 (all by myself aswell) so you can understand some of the silly content.
> 
> ...


That's a very fantastic website you've got. Wow for the age of nine that's really good! =) I'm sure you'll find someone who loves animals, and will be willing to buy it. =)


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 26, 2006)

My mum is a web designer so she taught me how to do it and helped me start it when i was around 7. Then i started redesigning ti when i was bout 9 and thats how it turned out.

I don't even want any money for it, just knowing someone will look after it properly


----------



## Bunni (Jul 26, 2006)

Aww that's nice. Sorry I'd take it but I am currently working on the redesign of my professionaland the only domain site I have... =) But yours is good! Oh, my father is a web designer himself. Excellent!


----------



## bunnyslave (Jul 26, 2006)

oooooohhhh ... ME ME ME!! I have a website too!

Its not as awesome as some other ones but its mine and I am proud of it! I am still working on it so the rabbit resource page isn't finished but check it out! I would appreciate all comments and suggestions too!

http://bunnyslave.com


----------



## Galfvensj??s Rabbits (Jul 27, 2006)

Here is my Rabbit webpage: http://www.freewebs.com/galfvensjo/
Don't forget to write in the guestbook


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 27, 2006)

The All American Rabbit Gazette:

http://www.allamericanrabbit.net

Check it out.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is my website, I want to update it and add more info to it but I've reached my picture and page number quota!:shock:

http://bunnyburrows.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Becknutt (Aug 16, 2006)

When I quit my job I started a pet site! Check out WWW.TBISCUIT.ORG 
I havn't been updating it as often as I should but I try. Let ne know what anyone thinks.


----------

